# MP Trade Openings



## THOUSE (28 Mar 2011)

Just was wondering if anyone has heard anything about the 2011 budget and if the MP trade is going to be opening up again? I am currently on the merit list waiting to do MPAC. 

Cheers!


----------



## Re-ac-tor (28 Mar 2011)

Excellent question.

I ponder this daily.


----------



## Dissident (28 Mar 2011)

Check back next Monday or Tuesday. The new fiscal year with the new recruiting numbers will be out for a few days.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Mar 2011)

THOUSE said:
			
		

> Just was wondering if anyone has heard anything about the 2011 budget .......



Haven't you heard?  The Liberals, NDP and Bloc all voted against to government.  The Budget wasn't passed.


----------



## GMK (28 Mar 2011)

Do to the fact the Budget wasn't passed thru parliament; does this mean recruiting number are going to be delayed until the new parliament is sworn in?


----------



## Precept (29 Mar 2011)

I was told in March that the trade needs 100 new members. I think it's safe to say that if the money is there, they will be hiring.

Good luck with the rest of your process. Hopefully you hear some good news soon!


----------



## Dubya (1 Apr 2011)

To add to what precept posted i too have heard they need atleast 100 mps...as for the trade being open and things moving along i got a job offer today! leaving on saturday for BMQ...so just keep waiting your time will come i waited just over a year from start to finish...best of luck


----------



## Re-ac-tor (1 Apr 2011)

..ada boy

Cheers Dubya!


----------



## Precept (1 Apr 2011)

Dubya said:
			
		

> To add to what precept posted i too have heard they need atleast 100 mps...as for the trade being open and things moving along i got a job offer today! leaving on saturday for BMQ...so just keep waiting your time will come i waited just over a year from start to finish...best of luck



We have a Facebook group going for those attending on the 11th. Send me your name or E-mail and I'll add you and invite you to the group, if you'd like.

Congrats on the offer!! 

EDIT: I just noticed you attended the March 5-7 MPAC. There are 4 more of us (including myself) who attended that MPAC and are on BMQ on the 11th. It's going to be a reunion! Haha.


----------



## Veovius (2 Apr 2011)

A recruiter came by CFLRS a few days ago, and I was chatting with him for a bit.  I asked him about the new fiscal year hiring numbers, and he looked it up on his blackberry right there.  74 positions open for MPs this fiscal year


----------



## Chrispi (5 Apr 2011)

I just called the Toronto CFRC, and spoke with a very nice lady on the phone.  
I was informed that they'd not yet received the required numbers for the MP trade this year.  
Although, I was encouraged to call back as new information is coming in regularly.

I was hoping to know how many MP positions for each branch would be required...


While I understand MP is a Purple Trade, I've been led to believe; if you've applied as MP-Navy, if the only open MP positions are MP-Army/Air, you'll be waiting for the next Navy opening, regardless if several MP-Army/Air positions are available.

Perhaps, one of the more educated members of the forum could clarify for me.


Regards,


----------



## Dissident (5 Apr 2011)

Is this not the third time the whole Navy-Airforce-Army Mp comes up here in the last month?

No, it makes no difference beyond your uniform (and being called leading seaman instead of corporal).

You apply to being an MP period. Depending on the elements manning level they use MPs (along with other trades) to balance out the numbers. So you you might get assigned an element or you might be lucky and be able to choose it.


----------



## agc (5 Apr 2011)

If you apply for a purple trade as Navy and there are no Navy positions, but there are Air Force or Army positions, you will typically get an offer for one of those instead, and given the opportunity to consider it.


----------



## garb811 (5 Apr 2011)

And along with the rest of it, if your heart is really, really set on wearing the Navy DEU, relax, it is under represented in the Branch and if anyone wants to change to it, the request will be treated favourably.


----------

